# crack on my 2 month old fish tank



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

I apologize if I'm not on the right section posting this. I got my 36 gallon tank in spadina 2 months ago, after doing some water change last saturday I noticed a hairline crack outside on the upper right corner. It doesn't seem too deep cuz I didn't felt anything on the inside.

I have a couple of questions:

Is it still usable?, I check the leveling and seems to be fine (I dont know if this causes the crack by water pressure). I went to a local pet shop and the owner told me to put a piece of glass and silicon on it to prevent it for going further. (I did this already just waiting for the silicon to cure)

outside:









inside:









I'm pretty worried about the metal stand (which I bought for $90, I dont know If I had a bad deal on this) and wanting to put my tank on this










- it supposed to be a tv lcd table, wider and longer than the tank and quite sturdy,
Do you think it will hold on 36 gallon tank?

TIA! - a newbie here!


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

You sure that's a crack and not just a scratch?

Scratches are common... A crack though, I personally wouldn't risk it. I say that though with the consideration of how much it costs to replace a 36gal tank, compared to the consequences of a leaking 36gal tank.

Mind you I'm a little paranoid about that sort of thing.

Not necessarily a bad thing to be though.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*crack*

lookslike a scratch to me but hard to tell


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Thank for the response,

at first I though it was a scratch but when I saw it inside (second photo) the line started on the utmost top which was covered on the outside of the black plastic lining. it's a hairline crack felt on the outside but nothing on the inside.

paranoid for a beginner. I talk to the pet shop owner where I bought the silicon and the piece of glass and show me a tank that has a crack but it was on the bottom part much worst what I had. He said it has been there for 10 years. It might be true since the tank was a bit old and I can see the algae build up on the silicon with the piece of glass.

I dont know if mine will last long, if buying a new one is not an option for now, just let me know what you think...

Thanks!


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

If you have a receipt or if the store would have a record of your purchase, you might be able to contact Hagen explaining the situation, and they might be able to replace it for you.

I'm pretty sure perfecto has a limited warranty on the quality of their tanks. I think oceanic puts a lifetime warranty on their tanks. I don't know about Hagen.

No real experience to comment otherwise, sorry.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Same here, I would ask for a replacement right away. Otherwise, I'd ask the owner to sign his life on a paper that he/she would pay for all the damages if the tank cracks. Seal the tank?! WTF. The least he/she could have done was replace it for another one.
You can't repair a crack glass, it's not safe and it's a time bomb.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Strange how/where it cracked that way.

The black steel stands are pretty amazing, I was weary at first but we have a 20 and 25 gallon tank (45 gallon total) sitting on one stand.

As for that table, TV tables are supposed to support LCD TVs, which are maybe 120 lbs for a 60"? A 36 gallon tank can weight up to 340-360 lbs, I'm not sure if I'd trust it to hold that. Mind you we also have a 45 gallon tank sitting on ... a wooden stand that looks flimsier than your TV stand although it was made specifically for that tank. So I don't know, don't judge a stand by how it looks? Lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd say get the tank replaced if possible. I'd be wary of the crack. If you have to....silicone a plate of glass over the crack by at least a few inches...and make it the back.  BUT keep a good eye on it!!!

The stand may work...depends on the way the support panels are set. If the shelves and top are set on top of the verticals, it may work...if they are set into the side....NO.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

@qwerty
thanks for the info, I went to hagen site but unfortunately I just have to email them and wait for 3 days...

@Zebrapl3co
just like what you've said, it's not safe and it's a time bomb and that worries me

@splur
pretty strange, I might have bump it when replacing water, but still I dont know. my tank sits on a black steel stand but Im weary too if it can hold that 36 gallon tank and pretty sure it was leveled correctly to prevent pressure on the tank.

does your wooden stand made from pressed wood?

this table is pretty heavy, it's pressed wood though but it's very solid and heavy from the others I saw at Ikea/Wallmart etc.

@Riceburner
the top sits on the two side vertical panels the second shelve was screwed on both side and sits on the middle vertical panels. the middle panel that divides the shelves is I think a good support and the 2 under it divides the capacity.

if the weight of the tank are distributed I think it might work. since I have good support at both ends and the middle.

*Thank you and I appreciate all your suggestions!!*

If you have some spare new/used (good condition) fish tank, please make an offer? - will look also on the sell/trade section


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

Emailed and called Hagen and they will replace my cracked tank!!!

is it ok to put my fish on a bucket with the same water from the tank and put the filter on it???


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yes. just swap everything as quick as possible....and then again when you go back into the new tank. Most of the bacteria is in the filter and gravel, not the water.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> yes. just swap everything as quick as possible....and then again when you go back into the new tank. Most of the bacteria is in the filter and gravel, not the water.


Thanks, I might get the new tank til sunday..how about the couple of plants, do i need put it on the bucket with the fish too?

sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

gofigure said:


> Thanks, I might get the new tank til sunday..how about the couple of plants, do i need put it on the bucket with the fish too?
> 
> sorry for the newbie question.


You can bag the plant or just let it float for a few days, it should be OK.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

